# Reheating Pulled Pork?



## smoker13 (Jun 28, 2012)

I started my first pulled pork smoke this morning.  I am using Meoweys stickey as a guide with SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce.  Here they are ready to go into the smoker. 








We are having a housewarming party on Saturday where I will serve the pulled pork.  I want everything to be ready and not leaving a mess in the kitchen (hence making them early).  I plan to put the pulled pork in aluminum containers so that I can reheat them in the smoker on Saturday.  It is supposed to be over 90 degrees and I don't want to turn on the oven so I plan to use the smoker (electric) as my heat source.  Does anyone have any ideas on how long it will take to reheat?  What temp?  I'll keep the pics coming throughout the day.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 28, 2012)

I put the PP in a freezer bag or vac pak..then when it's time to reheat they go into a pot of hot water.

Works for me..


----------



## badbob (Jun 28, 2012)

I've used a crock pot with a few tablespoons of water. It worked fine.


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 28, 2012)

Depending on how much pulled pork I'll use the crock pot with some apple juice.  Or if it is quite a bit, I'll put the foil containers in the oven at 300 for about 30 minutes and then drop them into chaffing dishes for about 30 minutes which works great if you are using the standard half steam table foil pans. In total you want at least an hour to heat up your pork, dont want to go too fast, just remember to keep the apple juice and finishing sauce handy to keep from drying out.


----------



## frosty (Jun 28, 2012)

I have used both methods and so long as you use liquid sparingly, both work fine!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 28, 2012)

I do what Bpopovitz does.

  I have done a few Cub Scout Blue and Gold events and have had great success with steamer pans.

If you add a finishing sauce you are golden.

Save some finishing sauce for the preheat.

Preheat,(what I do)

place pork in the pan, add some finishing sauce, foil the top, preheat oven 20 325° place pan in oven, drop temp to around 275 and warm just until center is warm, place in a steamer pan, fluff pork with a fork and enjoy.


----------



## smoker13 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions!  I am 8 hours in and the pork just hit 165.  Ready for foil!


----------



## jack07 (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## noxcuse (Jun 28, 2012)

BadBob said:


> I've used a crock pot with a few tablespoons of water. It worked fine.


Exactly what I do. Never loses it's moisture or tenderness like this.

-----

Sent from my Droid Razr Maxx


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2012)

Info from USDA... *Reheating*
*Foods should be reheated thoroughly to an internal temperature of 165 °F or until hot and steaming*.  http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Factsheets/How_Temperatures_Affect_Food/index.asp

You must reheat thoroughly then you can hold it at anything over 140*F to maintain wholesomeness...JJ


----------



## dean74 (Jun 28, 2012)

I usually add about a cup or so of apple juice into my pulled pork when reheating it!


----------



## smoker13 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I plan to add about 1 cup apple juice to the pork right before I put it into the smoker at 275 for 1 to 1 1/2 hours to reheat fully (165).  Then I will transfer it over to a crock pot to hold temperature throughout the housewarming. 

I would have to say my first pulled pork was a success.  Total they took 13 1/2 hours to cook to a temp of 205.  I put them into a cooler to rest for 1 1/2 hours.  The bone fell out easily and pulling was a cinch.  Here are some more pictures.

First view after opening the foil.







All pulled







And then a close up







Hopefully it will stay as moist and delicious as it was last night.  I plan to add the finishing sauce right before I put it into the crock pot.  Let me know if you have any other advice.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks awesome!...JJ


----------



## sqwib (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks awesome


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 30, 2012)

Great looking pork!  Thumbs Up


----------



## dean74 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pork looks like it was a success!


----------

